# Wanted Inflatable kayak



## Illirunner (Jul 7, 2015)

Wanted good used IK


----------



## PhilipJFry (Apr 1, 2013)

they should be a dime a dozen in the Grants Pass area. (heck I've picked up 4 of them from that area on craigslist, and even got them to ship them to me) check with the OTT crew and see if they are getting rid of anything.


----------



## Illirunner (Jul 7, 2015)

Thanks. Believe it or not. There's not a lot of good used IKs in the area. Looking for a hi end IK for my daughter. Would like to find a Hyside.


----------



## shappattack (Jul 17, 2008)

If your daughter is still a kid, get her an Aire Spud, they are only $399 brand ass new
Spud Inflatable Kayak | AIRE Tributary


----------



## beanack (Jun 20, 2008)

Yeah really not much out there. Even tried to buy a new one at NRS and it was back ordered into August.


----------



## fritzer (Apr 17, 2018)

i just listed one for sale
Aire Inflatable Tributary Tomcat Solo - Mountain Buzz Gear Swap


----------

